# Taiji Updates



## Kalina (Jan 28, 2011)

1/28/2011 - 11 boats went out, 11 boats came back with NOTHING!!... It's a good day for the Dolphins of Taiji


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah! Kalina that's the best news. I am so happy to hear this.  We can make a difference and that's what people don't seem to understand that all we need is unity and it can happen.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 29, 2011)

1/29/2011: All 12 boats are out looking for Dolphins.

Contact info for Japan... Email them and tell them to stop killing Dolphins :-(
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-Dolphin/176444169061650?v=wall#!/note.php?note_id=149195828467717

Important points:

1. 26 Fishermen in Taiji are hurting the image the world has of Japan

2. There is an international BOYCOTT underway to avoid all of Japan's products

3. The consumption of highly toxic Dolphin meat should be outlawed

4. Another way of making a living needs to be implemented so the people of Taiji will not suffer



PRIME MINISTER OF JAPAN -

Prime Minister Naoto Kan

Cabinet Office, Government of Japan

1-6-1 Nagata-cho

Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo. 100-8914 JAPAN

+81-3-5253-2111

Online comment form #1:

https://www.kantei.go.jp/foreign/forms/comment_ssl.html

Online comment form #2:

https://form.cao.go.jp/kokusai/en_opinion-0001.html



Town Mayor of Taiji Mr. Kazutaka Sangen 

E-mail: He had to change it, too much mail! Hooray!

Somebody find the new one and post it! VVV

In the meantime and also FAX!!! +81-735-59-2884 Taiji Town Office, General Affairs Division Phone 0735-59-2335 



EMBASSY OF JAPAN IN WASHINGTON D.C.

Ambassador Ichiro Fujisaki

2520 Massachusetts Ave., N.W.

Washington D.C. 20008-2869

Tel: (202) 238-6700

Fax: (202) 328-2187 E-mail:

[email protected]



UN Ambassadors to Japan

H.E. Mr. Tsuneo NISHIDA,

H.E. Mr. Kazuo Kodama

H.E. Mr. Shigeki SUMI , Ambassador

[email protected]



MINISTER OF FISHERIES

Ministry of Agriculture, Forestry and Fisheries

Masahiko Yamada

1-2-1 Kasumigaseki

Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo. 100-8950 JAPAN

Tel:<span> </span>+81-3-3502-8111

Fax: +81-3-3502-8220

Contact form: <span> </span>

<span>https://www.contact.maff.go.jp/maff/form/114e.html</span>

<span></span>


The Japan Times Online: 

Tel: (03) 3453-5312 

https://form.japantimes.co.jp/info/contact_us.html



Time Magazine Asia:

[email protected]



japan inc business magazine:

http://.japaninc.com/contact



(WE NEED THE CONTACT INFO OF MORE JAPANESE MAGS, NEWSPAPERS, MTV...everyone please research and help find more contact info, post it!)



*****And tell these people that DOLPHINS BELONG IN THE OCEAN, NOT IN CAPTIVITY !

Mr. Teruyuki Komiya & Mr. Ken-ichi Kitamura, 

Japanese Association of Zoos and Aquariums

E-mail: [email protected]

Fax: +81-3-3837-1231

Taiji-cho Town Hall

3767-1 Taiji-cho

Higashimuro-gun

Wakayama Prefecture

649-5171 Japan



Mr. Toshihiro Nikai, Minister of Economy, Trade, and Industry 

E-mail: [email protected] Fax: +81-3-3501-6942


----------



## Candy (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Kalina that is a lot of information, but I was able to email 3 of them already.  I tried calling the Embassy of Japan in Washington D.C. but of course they're closed and don't except messages.  Anyway I had just read where the boats were going out to find more dolphins.  I can only pray that it doesn't work out them.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 29, 2011)

Boats are heading back in drive formation, looks like they have spotted a large pod... The gutting boat is on it's way out to meet them, it looks like an offshore slaughter this time. : -(

A large portion of the pod have escaped and are heading back out to sea... A smaller part of the pod have been netted off offshore.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 29, 2011)

Taiji Update 1/29/2011: 2 Pacific White Sided dolphins were put into captivity.. The rest of the large pod escaped during the drive.


----------



## Candy (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes! To the ones who got away I mean. Too bad about the other two.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 29, 2011)

Just terribly aweful! I am sick to my stomach!!


----------



## Kalina (Jan 30, 2011)

It's now been 11 hours that these two dolphins have been on the truck... INHUMANE, shame on you Japan. Cove Guardians are following the truck still.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 30, 2011)

The Pacific White Sided Dolphins who were caught yesterday in Taiji for captivity, are still on the transporation truck, they hit a bad weather and the truck is stuck in snow on the side of the road, it's been 24 hours now, these Dolphins may not make it.

Good News however, I do believe the boats didn't leave the harbor today. 1/30/2011


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's the story Kalina from CNN. They look as if they are not going to make it. 

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-547164


----------



## Kalina (Jan 30, 2011)

Candy said:


> Here's the story Kalina from CNN. They look as if they are not going to make it.
> 
> http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-547164



hahaha Great minds, I just posted this link to you on the other thread earlier. Gosh tho, I hope they make it, saying all that, I don't know whether they'd want to considering what their future holds.


----------



## kimmer (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is a blog post from one of the Cove Guardians who tried to follow the truck carrying the captives . I am so happy to see there is an interest in this story on tortoiseforum . People should realize that some of the dolphins that are driven into the cove are captured and sold to aquatic parks for dolphin shows. This money funds the fisherman and adds to the suffering at the cove. Being in a small pen and performing tricks several times a day is not a good life for a wild dolphin. If you visit these "theme parks" there is blood on your hands.
http://bit.ly/hkRksd
Kim


----------



## Kalina (Jan 31, 2011)

kimmer said:


> Here is a blog post from one of the Cove Guardians who tried to follow the truck carrying the captives . I am so happy to see there is an interest in this story on tortoiseforum . People should realize that some of the dolphins that are driven into the cove are captured and sold to aquatic parks for dolphin shows. This money funds the fisherman and adds to the suffering at the cove. Being in a small pen and performing tricks several times a day is not a good life for a wild dolphin. If you visit these "theme parks" there is blood on your hands.
> http://bit.ly/hkRksd
> Kim




Yes, you're right, if Aquariums didn't pay the fishermen big money to capture Dolphins and Killer Whales for them, the Taiji Dolphin Hunt wouldn't be able to carry on. The endless slaughter would most probably stop in time and the "tradition" would die.

I've been following progress of the Taiji Three since they were taken from the Ocean the other morning in Taiji Japan, I cannot believe these poor innocent animals are still stuck in transit in a snow storm... Who know's whether they will make it at this point!!

I've emailed endless news agencies, newspapers, Japanese Embassy's, the dolphine base, the dolphin resort and plenty of others to vent my outrage. Now just waiting to hear updates on them.
Gosh, I hope the boats don't leave the harbor tonight, I don't think I can take anymore sadness.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 31, 2011)

Taiji Update 1/31/2011: No updates on the three Dolphins trapped on the semi which is stuck in a snowstorm. However, the boats are out and have already found a pod of Risso's Dolphins and are now driving them towards the Cove.



Kalina said:


> Taiji Update 1/31/2011: No updates on the three Dolphins trapped on the semi which is stuck in a snowstorm. However, the boats are out and have already found a pod of Risso's Dolphins and are now driving them towards the Cove.



Taiji Update: 6 to 8 Risso's Dolphins have just lost their lives at The Cove in Taiji Japan!!!!! SHAME ON JAPAN!! THE WORLD IS WATCHING YOU!!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 31, 2011)

I will admit I don't know much (anything) about this, but how is this legal? I am appalled.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 31, 2011)

The Taiji Three have been located: http://www.facebook.com/#!/note.php?note_id=167369993309631&id=100001743347603

ChiKat: It's a Japanese Tradition that's been going on for hundreds of years, they're just acts of cruelty and probably makes the men with small manhoods feel better about their short comings. It's incomprehensible and there is absolutely no need for it considering the mercury level in the Dolphins is too high for comsumption.
My husband called the Japanese Consulate General tonight in Seattle, a nice American man answered the phone... He had no clue about the three missing dolphins that were trapped in transit in a snow storm, and he went on to tell us that the Dolphin Slaughters are a tradition he doesn't agree with. With enough public pressure this WILL end.


----------



## Candy (Jan 31, 2011)

It's legal in Japan and I'm with Kalina, "Shame on them". Let me show you how they get you to believe in these marine parks and casinos that buy these innocent animals. Please compare these sites. Click on the first site and you'll see how they advertise the dolphins that they keep in pools at the casinos in Las Vegas. You could even be a trainer for a day with 10% off. On the second site you can see the dirty truth about these casinos in Las Vegas and how many die when they're put into captivity like this. These are very easy to read and you'll probably find it very interesting when you pull them up. Even if you just compare the advertising pictures it's interesting.

http://www.mirage.com/attractions/secret-garden.aspx

http://www.care2.com/causes/animal-welfare/blog/las-vegas-casino-operates-dolphin-death-pool/


----------



## Kalina (Jan 31, 2011)

Good post Candy, I read about the "death pool" a few weeks ago, it's just horrible... Infact, they had a new birth not too long ago, a baby Dolphin, it just makes me sick no end!!
Those three Dolphins that were trapped on the truck in Japan in the snowstorm have made it safely to the aquarium... I'm going to find out which aquarium it is and post it here... I'm going to write them a strongly worded letter about what they've done, financing the drives is cruel and inhumane, it's all about the $$$$


----------



## kimmer (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is an article about the method that the fishermen use to kill the dolphins in Taiji. They try to hide the slaughter in the Cove with tarps and do what they can to keep the blood from coloring the water red. It is unbelievable that this continues. We need to write and call to keep the pressure on. So very sad.

Kim @modelthetortois on twitter

http://bit.ly/g16hW5


----------



## Kalina (Feb 1, 2011)

kimmer said:


> Here is an article about the method that the fishermen use to kill the dolphins in Taiji. They try to hide the slaughter in the Cove with tarps and do what they can to keep the blood from coloring the water red. It is unbelievable that this continues. We need to write and call to keep the pressure on. So very sad.
> 
> Kim @modelthetortois on twitter
> 
> http://bit.ly/g16hW5



I think they've also started to slaughter them offshore so we can't see... Last I heard they were sending the butching barge out there that's covered with Tarp. Very sad. Still trying to find out where they killed lastnights 6 or 8 Risso's Dolphins.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 1, 2011)

What do they do with slaughtered animals?


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 1, 2011)

I read this on another forum: http://www.seashepherd.org/dolphins/report-from-taiji-february-1.html


----------



## Kalina (Feb 1, 2011)

2/1/2011 Taiji Update: All boats are out looking for Dolphins right now.

boats are herding a small pod of dolphins towards the headland/ lookout


----------



## Kalina (Feb 1, 2011)

A Teenage Activist. This Girls Soap Box A pod of 10-15 Risso's dolphins are being herded into the harbour... A small calf is amongst them.

A Teenage Activist. This Girls Soap Box
The pod, which we have counted consists of approximately 20 Risso's dolphins have been netted off into the killing cove and are being driven up onto the beach...


----------



## Candy (Feb 1, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> What do they do with slaughtered animals?



They feed it to themselves and their children, that's one of the reasons why we're fighting to stop this. There are very high amounts of mercury in these dolphins, but Japan doesn't publicized.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 1, 2011)

RIP Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥Ã¢â„¢Â¥ & a special heart for the infant Ã¢â„¢Â¥

The Evil Butchers of Taiji have inhumanely murdered the entire pod, including the infant!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 1, 2011)

So the people who are catching these dolphins don't know that the dolphin meat is high in mercury? Very, very sad......


----------



## Kalina (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, they know it's high in Mercury, but they hide it, it goes into the Grocery stores under the guise of "Whale meat" and people buy it.... For some reason the fishermen think it's ok to eat? Honestly, I don't know whether they are taking the risk of eating it themselves doubtful considering they know the mercury levels.
It's just a Japanese Tradition (the hunt) even if they can't eat the meat, they will still do it... The Mayor of Taiji said he won't stop the Dolphin hunt just because foreigners don't agree, he simply won't be told what to do... They also state that their methods of killing are "humane"!! I'll let you be the judge: http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=186135684740468&comments
This video was taken January 18th 2011 Aprox 13 days ago.


----------



## Candy (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry Kalina I couldn't even watch that video. It just looks too sad. 

That's why we need people to help so start boycotting Japan and the goods that they sell here. Start sending emails to the sites that we've provided. Start posting things on Facebook and Twitter so people here and there become aware of this horrible thing they're doing. Look at what has happened in just 8 days in Egypt. When people come together (and I mean really together) things change no matter who is in charge. I'm so sorry to hear the news from today Kalina.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 2, 2011)

Candy- Honestly, I think over the past 6 months it's been a great time for bringing awareness to this, there's more and more people being enlightened everyday... I knew the word was traveling as I sat in my dentist's office last week, the dental assistant was talking to me about "some documentary that she has saved on her DVR that she had to switch off as she couldn't watch because it was about killing dolphins"!!... My face just lit up and thought "The Cove"... She said she only got 20 minutes into it but she knew she was going to see some heartbreaking stuff so decided to turn it off and save for another day... So, I decided to give her a verbal run down on wha was going on over in taiji, she seemed glad she finally knew about it without having to watch it.
If everyone showed it their friends, and their friends showed their friends, can you just imagine?


----------



## Kalina (Feb 2, 2011)

Todays article from Sea Shepherd regarding lastnights slaughter of 19 adult Risso's Dolphins and one infant.

WeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve all heard and have all likely used the phrase Ã¢â‚¬Ëœlife is so unfairÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ at some point in our lives. But nowhere has this phrase been truer than here at the Cove in Taiji, Japan. Today, an adolescent RissoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s dolphin, along with roughly 19 of its family members, were brutally murdered in the killing cove. How can it be considered fair when a young sentient being, or any sentient being for that matter, has its life torn away due to the needless brutality by another species?

The atmosphere at the Cove was different today than it is on most days, as each of the Cove Guardians felt an awkward combination of uneasiness and peacefulness. The sun was out, it was warm, and we were surrounded by natural beauty and good friends, yet itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s hard to relish in the beauty of the Cove after youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve just witnessed a mass slaughter. The sun hinders the chance of getting a decent photo of the killing cove. In the back of our minds, we are all aware that we donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have much time with these people who have become good friends.
Life truly is unfair but life is also amazing; itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s all in how you look at things. Despite the fact that we are perceived as the enemy here in Taiji, the locals are so kind to us. They could be cold and hateful towards us, but they choose to be friendly and even give us small gifts from time to time. Each morning as we sit at the Mountain Pass waiting for the banger boats to appear on the horizon, the sweetest lady passes us on her daily walk. She is full of smiles, bowing and waving as she peers in the car windows at us. A few weeks ago, she began bringing us food and candy, which she presents to us along with constant foreign chatter that we cannot understand. The goodness of this womanÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s heart amazes me and makes me realize that even though the job that is being done here is the most challenging that I have ever personally undertaken, it is not only necessary, but also rewarding to connect with different people and discover the good in them. The faith I have in humanity has greatly diminished during my time here, however, the bag of HersheyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s kisses given to us by an elderly Japanese woman was all it took to remind me to look at things a bit more differently.

Spread the word. Raise awareness. Speak out.

Here is your opportunity to become a Cove Guardian. To join us in Taiji (voluntarily, and completely at your own cost and risk), write to us at [email protected]. We will get back to you, but please be patient. We cannot keep an eye on the Cove and answer e-mails at the same time. Contributions to Sea Shepherd Conservation Society to keep our official presence here are needed and welcome. These contributions cover the costs for transport, telephone, equipment, supplies, food, and lodging for the official Sea Shepherd representative. We will remain here through the end of March and will return for the next season in September 2011.

Thank you to the citizens of Japan who are weighing these issues and beginning to take a stand to solve them. Thank you to everyone who is on the frontlines of this war. This is a war to save ourselves from ourselves. Without your calling and writing Japanese embassies and your own governments, there will be no change. Keep it up! Every time dolphins are pushed into the Cove, let them have it. Every time there is blood in the water, let them have it. Make good consumer choices. Inform everyone you know about the tragedy here and how it is linked to the captive dolphin trade. All who patronize a dolphin show have blood on their hands.

For the dolphins,

Libby Katsinis
http://www.seashepherd.org/dolphins/report-from-taiji-february-2.html


----------



## Kalina (Feb 2, 2011)

Taiji Update for 2/2/2011: 11 boats are out at this time looking for Dolphins.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 2, 2011)

Are the dolphins in danger of becoming extinct?


----------



## Kalina (Feb 2, 2011)

Taiji Update: A Teenage Activist. This Girls Soap Box
Ã¢â‚¬Å½4 boats are now back in harbour empty handed... 2 are on their way back. 5 more are out on the horizon.

@ChiKat... I don't think so but will find out for you... I know when they used to catch Dolphins out of Biscayne Bay in Florida for the captivity Industry, the Bay had lots of Dolphins, now you're lucky to see one there.... I don't think they're in danger of exstinction just yet tho.


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 2, 2011)

I must be very exciting to see 4 empty boats.......now we wish all the boats come back empty!! Kalina, are you there in Taiji?


----------



## Kalina (Feb 2, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> I must be very exciting to see 4 empty boats.......now we wish all the boats come back empty!! Kalina, are you there in Taiji?



Final Update for this evening in Taiji: A Teenage Activist. This Girls Soap Box
All boats are in harbour with nothing!! Happy dolphin Dance!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!


@Torty Mom: No, unfortunately I'm not there, but seriously considering it for the year, you have to pay for yourself if you go to be a Cove Guardian, but i would so love to go and document everything they do and report back. Ã¢â„¢Â¥


----------



## MaggieL (Feb 2, 2011)

Kalina said:


> Boats are heading back in drive formation, looks like they have spotted a large pod... The gutting boat is on it's way out to meet them, it looks like an offshore slaughter this time. : -(
> 
> A large portion of the pod have escaped and are heading back out to sea... A smaller part of the pod have been netted off offshore.





Gahhh! I hate Taiji!


----------



## Candy (Feb 2, 2011)

Now there's something that I could never do Kalina is go over and watch everyday what these people watch. That's why I give them so much credit is that they give so much for these dolphins. I have too bad of a temper when it comes to hurting living things. That's why I'm glad that you put the site so people can help in keeping these guardians there to watch over the dolphins. Thrilled to hear that the boats came back empty.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes Candy, watching the blatant cruelty would be a challenge... Like you, I also get angry and would want to hurt the people doing it, but there's stiff penalties in japan for that... :-(
I'm trying to look at it as a "means to an end".. The people out there deserve an award for keeping watch on those poor innocent beings. Right now I'm trying to find out the Migration Route of the Dolphins that are getting caught by the Taiji fishermen. I wrote to the Center for Whale Research in Washington State but they don't know it?? If you find anything, can you message me with it? I'm wondering if there's a way that they can be put off from taking their regular route to avoid the slaughtering grounds? I dunno, I'm just desperately clutching at straws here.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 3, 2011)

Taiji Update 2/3/2011: 10 Boats are out looking for Dolphins at this time.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 3, 2011)

3 boats have returned to harbour with nothing, more on their way!

Taiji Update: All boats are back in the harbor with no Dolphins to slaughter!! Wooohooooooo!! It's a great day for Japans Dolphins!!


----------



## Candy (Feb 3, 2011)

That is very good news Kalina. I will send you the information if I find it.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 4, 2011)

Taiji Update 2/4/2011: The boats never went out today


----------



## Candy (Feb 4, 2011)

It's a good day for the dolphins in Japan then Kalina.  I am very glad to hear this.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 5, 2011)

Taiji Update 2/5/2011: All the boats went out today to catch Dolphins, all boats are now back in the harbor with NOTHING!!! A great day for Japans Dolphins  Ã¢â„¢Â¥


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea!! Happy day for the Japan dolphins!! That's a few days in a row now!! Woot, woot!!


----------



## Kalina (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes Torty Mom, I don't want to say how many days (don't want to tempt fate)... Anyhow, I have some more FANTASTIC news!!
Check out this link http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3394803/Dolphin-bloodbath-exposed.html
The Sun Newspaper in Britain covered the story today... It's the most popular newspaper over there and they are prepared to expose these Taiji Fishermen... It's short story, but nevertheless, it's gonna reach a lot of people... Don't be scred to view it, no blood and guts.


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 7, 2011)

Baby steps! Hopefully at some point they will be too embarassed to do this anymore!


----------



## kimmer (Feb 7, 2011)

I received a customer service survey from Toyota after I brought my car in. I gave the dealership high marks and used the comment section on each screen to talk about Taiji. I want to let the large Japanese corporations know that the world is watching the slaughter and their customers care about this. I have written a bunch of letters to companies like Canon, Sony and Mitsubishi (they even have a banner ad on a banger boat) with information about the blood dolphins. Even though I have never had a reply, I plan to keep writing.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 7, 2011)

kimmer said:


> I received a customer service survey from Toyota after I brought my car in. I gave the dealership high marks and used the comment section on each screen to talk about Taiji. I want to let the large Japanese corporations know that the world is watching the slaughter and their customers care about this. I have written a bunch of letters to companies like Canon, Sony and Mitsubishi (they even have a banner ad on a banger boat) with information about the blood dolphins. Even though I have never had a reply, I plan to keep writing.




That's great!!! Keep it up... Enough voices CAN make a difference... Look what happened with the Sun Newspaper, it was people writing in that prompted them to expose what's going on. Love it!!


----------



## Kalina (Feb 7, 2011)

Taiji Update 2/7/2011: 11 boats are out hunting for Dolphins.
These embassies are still open please call them about the dolphin hunts in Taiji Japan...Call embassies in San Francisco 415 777 3533 Seattle 206 682 9107 Los Angeles 213 617 6700


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, to sound dumb, what are you saying to them? Do they care?


----------



## Kalina (Feb 7, 2011)

Taiji Update: All 11 boats are back in the harbor with NOTHING.... It's another great day for Japans Dolphins 

Torty Mom: I usually ask them why they do it... Ask them a bunch of questions like you just don't understand why they would commit such a brutal act towards nature... Tell them how it enrages you, tell them this is the reason why you will NEVER visit their country or buy anything Japanese.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 8, 2011)

Taiji Update 2/8/2011: A large pod of Bottlenose Dolphins are currently being driven towards the cove.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 8, 2011)

Taiji Update: The entire pod of 25 Bottlenose Dolphins (including Juveniles) have been murdered!!! Swim in peace little Angels... â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## Kalina (Feb 9, 2011)

Taiji Update 2/9/2011: It seems the evil fishermen have stayed in bed on this fine morning, it's a great day for japans Dolphins  â™¥


----------



## Kalina (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIlim8lo6oY&feature=related short documentary about marine mammals in captivity.

http://eyesontaiji.org/2011/01/its-not-just-about-dolphin-drives/ Article stating the Dolphin Slaughter numbers and how the fishermen continue to hunt them out of season.


----------



## Candy (Feb 10, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Ok, to sound dumb, what are you saying to them? Do they care?



Mary Anne I know that sometimes it seems like one person doesn't make a difference, but if others join in it's amazing how things can get accomplished. It just depends on what your passion is. I mean just look at Egypt and you'll see what people can actually do when they come together for a cause.

Kalina that video is very powerful and tells it like it is, especially about the marine parks like Sea World. Shame on them.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 11, 2011)

â™¥â€¢.Â¸Â¸.â€¢â™¥Â´Â¨`â™¥â€¢.â™¥â€¢.Â¸Â¸.â€¢â™¥Â´Â¨`â™¥â€¢.Â¸Â¸.â€¢â™¥Â´Â¨`â™¥â€¢.Â¸Â¸.â€¢â™¥Â´Â¨`â™¥â€¢Â¨`â™¥â€¢.Â¸Â¸.â€¢â™¥ Boats didn't go out.. Woohooooo!! It's a great day for Japans Dolphins


----------



## kimmer (Feb 13, 2011)

Some days I cannot bear to click on the Cove Guardian updates. Here is a great post from Ric O'Barry.

Blog: A Dolphin Song: Changing Hearts and Minds ...: A Dolphin Song: Changing Hearts and Minds. By Ric O'Barry. ... http://bit.ly/fUo415


----------



## Kalina (Feb 14, 2011)

Taiji Update 2/14/2011: The boats didn't leave the harbor today  It's a great day for Japans Dolphins... Happy Valentines Day to all the Flippers and people who try to help them â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## Kalina (Feb 14, 2011)

A Teenage Activist. This Girls Soap Box
After spending a couple more hours in Taiji, we've just spotted all banger boats heading out to sea a lot later than usual!! Looks like they are preparing the gutting barge for an offshore capture and slaughter!


----------



## Kalina (Feb 15, 2011)

Lastnight the fishermen were driving a huge pod of Pacific White Sided Dolphins towards Taiji, it was described as the biggest pod of aprox over 100 dolphins... Thankfully all of them but 4 escaped the nets.. 4 were taken into captivity, and none were slaughtered.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 15, 2011)

Free Lolita The Killer Whale Taiji Update: A Teenage Activist. This Girls Soap Box
The boats are all out and are already driving a pod of dolphins and netting them off for an offshore capture... Once again, a large portion of the pod escaped the drive- only a small pod of about 8 dolphins remain netted off.. 2 dolphins have escaped the nets and the... fishermen are now frantically trying to re-capture them..


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 15, 2011)

Go dolphins GO!!


----------



## Kalina (Feb 15, 2011)

A Teenage Activist. This Girls Soap Box
The dolphins are still in the nets- the skiffs are preparing to load some onboard to take into captivity... We've now counted 12 dolphins..

PS, There is an order written in Korean which has turned up online, South korea have ordered 200 Dolphins for a new aquarium!! Could lastnights Dolphins and tonights beheading there?


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 15, 2011)

200 dolphins?! Good Lord.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 16, 2011)

2/16/2011 - Cove Guardians just reported ALL BOATS IN so far!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't want to start a new thread. Here's an interesting article about whaling in Japan:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/16/sea-shepherd-activists-pr_n_823884.html


----------



## kimmer (Feb 18, 2011)

Watch this PSA about the cove starring Actors!!! Jennifer Aniston, Robin Williams, Ben Stiller, etc. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k62kc07m1Dc


----------



## Candy (Feb 18, 2011)

kimmer said:


> Watch this PSA about the cove starring Actors!!! Jennifer Aniston, Robin Williams, Ben Stiller, etc.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k62kc07m1Dc



This is such a good video to watch. I really like them coming together and doing a good thing here.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 24, 2011)

Boats didn't go out lastnight, however, a couple of Dolphin Transport trucks left Taiji... The Cove Guardians followed them but lost them later.. :-( Good luck to the innocent souls destined for Whale Jail.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 24, 2011)

2/24/2011 Taiji Update: Taiji Update: The boats are out and are driving a large pod of Dolphins towards the cove :-(

For those who wish to email the Japanese Embassies and government regarding the brutal killings, here is a short message you can put in an email in Japanese, it's translates: "Stop the barbaric, inhumane and unnecessary slaughter of thousands of innocent Dolphins!! Shame on you Japan!! The world is watching, I will never plan on visiting your country due to your cruelty and total disrespect and violation of such an intelligent, harmless animal!!" In Japanese: "ç„¡é‚ªæ°—ãªã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚«ã®ä½•åƒã‚‚ã®ã€éžäººé“çš„ãªé‡Žè›®ã€ä¸è¦ãªè™æ®ºã‚’åœæ­¢ã—ã¾ã™ï¼ã‚ãªãŸã«æ¥æ—¥æœ¬ï¼ä¸–ç•Œã¯ã€ç§ã¯ã‚ãªãŸã®å›½ã‚’ã‚ãªãŸã®æ®‹é…·ã•ã®åˆè¨ˆç„¡ç¤¼ãªã©ã€ã‚¤ãƒ³ãƒ†ãƒªã‚¸ã‚§ãƒ³ãƒˆãªç„¡å®³ãªå‹•ç‰©ã®é•åã®ãŸã‚ã«è¨ªå•ã‚’è¨ˆç”»ã—ã¦æ±ºã—ã¦è¦‹ã¦ã„ã‚‹ï¼

And here is the email address's you can copy and paste them into your senders so you don't have to write each one:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected],
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Kalina (Feb 24, 2011)

30 striped Dolphins are now in the killing cove!!


----------



## Bubba30 (Feb 24, 2011)

So sad I feel like crying because I know what's gonna happen next.


----------



## Candy (Feb 24, 2011)

Great email addresses Kalina thanks for that information. I will start sending them out tomorrow. Disgusting news though for today. Poor dolphins.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 25, 2011)

All 30 striped Dolphins were slaughtered :-(


----------



## Candy (Feb 25, 2011)

Update on the Japanese killing of whales and dolphins.

Japanese Government Recalls Whaling Fleet from Antarctica

Huge Victory for Whales -- and Major Implications for Dolphins


Minke Whale Our pressure campaign on the Japanese Government is working! The growing stockpile of unsold whale and dolphin meat, combined with activist pressure in Antarctica, and worldwide condemnation of Japan's horrific dolphin killing is all making a huge difference. Read more about this major development and what it means for efforts to end the Japanese dolphin slaughter Learn more Â»

Sting Teams Up Against Dolphin Slaughter

TOKYO â€” Rock Music star Sting has joined up to stop the brutal slaughter of dolphins in Japan. He met with Ric Oâ€™Barry backstage at a Tokyo concert hall to call for action. Sting was shocked by The Cove, stating: â€œI was blown away by the movieâ€, and told the AP that â€œWe should not be eating dolphins.â€ He also noted that many Japanese people are also outraged by the dolphin killing. Learn more Â»

Frequently Asked Questions

Ever wonder why is it called a â€œdrive fisheryâ€? or why the Japanese kill dolphins?, or what species they kill and how many?

Check out our Frequently Asked Questions for answers to these and many more key questions. Learn more Â»

PLEASE TAKE NOTE THAT "STING" IS NOW FIGHTING AGAINST THE KILLING COVE NOW.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 26, 2011)

Taiji Update 2/26/2011: BREAKING NEWS: Taiji fisherman are packing up their tarps and nets! Is the dolphin killing season ending early?? Via Ric O'Barry.


----------



## Candy (Feb 26, 2011)

I just saw this on Facebook Kalina and was just thrilled hoping that this is the end of this. They say that the Japanese people are becoming more and more aware of the toxicity of the fish that they are eating so lets hope by next year this won't be happening. I know it's a big leap, but I'd rather think positively then negatively.


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 26, 2011)

after reading this,i feel like i've lost a friend . very sorry but i feel sick.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 27, 2011)

More good news from Japan... Apparently, there is advertisements and commercials for "The Cove" on their public transport and other places!!! It's about time the Japanese public found out what is going on in their own back yard!! Great day!!

@Candy... I agree... I saw some article this morning regarding the Japanese methods of testing the mercury levels are fatally flawed. Lets just hope the people stop eating Whale and Dolphin meat... But then, will the Dolphin Hunt still continue? Afterall, they claim it's tradition.


----------



## Candy (Feb 27, 2011)

Fortunately Kalina traditions can be broken, especially ones like these.


----------



## Kalina (Feb 28, 2011)

Well my daughter has gone into school this morning armed with photo's and info on the Dolphin Slaughters in Taiji... She has to do an informative talk without voicing her opinion (that will be difficult when the cove is the subject)... Her teacher told her to focus on both positive and negative and tell both sides... I told her not to worry as there really isn't any positive, so concentrate on the negative and you'll never run out of things to say. 

The director of The Cove, an Oscar-winning film about the annual slaughter of dolphins in Taiji on Japan's Pacific coast, has sent free DVDs of the movie to the town's residents.

Louie Psihoyos said he was concerned that the film had not been given enough exposure in Japan, particularly among the 3,500 residents of Taiji.

The American director said Japanese-language copies of the movie, which last year won the Oscar for best documentary, had been delivered to every household in Taiji over the weekend with the help of a local ocean conservation group.

"The people of Taiji deserve to know what millions of others around the world have learned about their town," he told Associated Press.

The town office confirmed it had received two copies of the film, dubbed into Japanese, but added that no one had watched it yet.

Taiji has been the target of widespread criticism since The Cove's release in 2009.

The film documents attempts by conservationists to record the slaughter of bottlenose dolphins and pilot whales â€“ also members of the dolphin family â€“ in a secluded cove that gave the film its name.

The crew captured the cull using remote-controlled helicopters and worked under cover of darkness to position hidden underwater cameras.

Between September and March about two dozen of Taiji's fishermen catch up to 2,300 of Japan's annual quota of 20,000 dolphins. While the number is small Taiji has been singled out for criticism because of the way in which the animals are killed.

Rather than being harpooned at sea, they are herded into shallow water before being hacked to death, a scene captured by the Guardian at the start of the 2009 hunting season.

The meat from a single dolphin fetches up to 50,000 yen (Â£380), with aquariums prepared to pay up to Â£90,000 for certain types. In the year ending in March 2010, 79 dolphins were exported from Japan for 277m yen (Â£2.1m), the government says.

The Cove made its Japan debut at last year's Tokyo international film festival and later went on general release. Several cinemas in Japan decided not to show it, however, after ultra-nationalists threatened to disrupt screenings.

Psihoyos, who paid for the DVD shipment himself, said the film was not intended as a criticism of Taiji residents.

"I hope the people of Taiji feel a sense of relief when they see The Cove, because they'll realise that it is just a handful of local environmental thugs giving a whole nation a black eye, not them," Psihoyos said. "To me the film is a love letter to the people of Taiji."
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/feb/28/cove-director-free-dvds-taiji


----------



## Kalina (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.animalintelligence.org/2007/05/09/japanese-dolphin-slaughter/


----------



## Candy (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful Story.


Baby dolphin saved after dumped in rice field by tsunami
Reuters



â€“ Wed Mar 23, 5:53 am ET

TOKYO (Reuters Life!) â€“ A baby dolphin has been rescued in Japan after being dumped in a rice field by a giant tsunami that hit the coast on March 11.

The dolphin was spotted in the flooded field, about 2 km (a mile) from the coast, said Ryo Taira, a pet-shop owner who has been rescuing animals abandoned after the 9.0 magnitude quake and tsunami left 23,000 people dead or missing.

"A man passing by said he had found the dolphin in the rice paddy and that we had to do something to save it," the 32-year-old Taira told Reuters.

Taira found the dolphin struggling in the shallow seawater on Tuesday and after failing to net it, waded in to the field, which had yet to be sown with rice, to cradle the 1.2-meter (four foot) animal in his arms.

"It was pretty weak by then, which was probably the only reason we could catch it," he said.

Taira and some friends wrapped the dolphin in wet towels and drove it back to the sea, where they set it free. The dolphin appeared to perk up when it was back in the Pacific, he said.

"I don't know if it will live, but it's certainly a lot better than dying in a rice paddy," Taira told the Asahi Shimbun newspaper.


----------



## terryo (Mar 23, 2011)

What a beautiful story especially with all the horror that's going on there. Tissues please.........


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful story, I need a tissue also.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 23, 2011)

How sweet! I hope the little one makes it.


----------



## Kalina (Mar 24, 2011)

About 70 captive bottle-nose dolphins are awaiting release back into the wide open sea thanks to the efforts of two animal care institutions under the supervision of international dolphin trainer-turned-rescuer Richard Oâ€™Barry.

Jakarta Animal Aid Network and the Earth Island Institute have built a 90-square-meter sea pen in Karimun Jawa National Park â€” the worldâ€™s largest for a dolphin rehabilitation program â€” to house the aquatic mammals temporarily before releasing them back into their natural habitat in the waters off the northern coast of Java.

â€œOnce they are moved into the sea pen, they will experience the natural rhythm of the sea. Thatâ€™s where their families are, or whatâ€™s left of them,â€ said Oâ€™Barry, who was featured in the Academy Award-winning documentary â€œThe Coveâ€ in 2009.

He was speaking on Wednesday at the official launch of the five-year protection and rehabilitation program for the ocean-going mammals with support from the Ministry of Forestry.

Oâ€™Barry has assisted similar programs in other countries after he gave up his previous job as a trainer, which included coaching five dolphins for the television series â€œFlipper.â€

A survey by JAAN found that the majority of dolphins in captivity were poached from Central Javaâ€™s Karimun Jawa National Park while three dolphins originated from the Ujung Kulon National Park in Banten.

The group carried out the survey after they were informed by concerned parties of a traveling circus featuring dolphins as one of its attractions.

Other dolphins were found in five institutions operating under the guise of conservation, education and therapy organizations, which had allegedly obtained the animals illegally from poachers on the northern coast of Java.

JAAN spokesman Pramudya Harzani added that the Central Java-based traveling circus, which he did not name, has five troupes in the archipelago.

â€œThis is the last traveling dolphin show in the world and Indonesia is the only country to have such a show,â€ Oâ€™Barry said, adding that the claim captive dolphins could be used for educational or conservation purposes was â€œa form of bad education and a spectacle of dominance.â€

He said that to discourage the growth of such businesses, people should stop buying tickets to watch dolphin shows, since doing so increased the demand for poached dolphins.

â€œI am hoping the dolphins can go home to the sea soon,â€ Oâ€™Barry said. â€œThereâ€™s no the point to the dolphins staying in a tank swimming around in circles.â€
http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news/70-dolphins-to-swim-free-thanks-to-famous-rescuer/431226

 â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## Candy (Mar 24, 2011)

He said that to discourage the growth of such businesses, people should stop buying tickets to watch dolphin shows, since doing so increased the demand for poached dolphins.



This says it all. 



Terry and Katie: Yes the story totally brings tears to your eyes, well that is unless you are completely void of emotion.


----------



## Candy (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's a video that tells what they are doing there in Japan. Notice who's interviewing Ric O'Barry, it's Mike Huckabee. He could opt for a Presidential run by summer. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LTKU4zBjzQ&NR=1


----------



## Kalina (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh wow, I watched that video yesterday, there's one on Larry King too, where Ric O'Barry and Ben Stiller are on there together, Larry King refers to Ric as a hero.


----------



## Kalina (Mar 30, 2011)

China is buying Dolphins from Taiji Japan
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90001/90783/91321/7336248.html


----------

